# U-joint removal



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

This is a simple question, but I don't want to mess it up.
1986.5 truck, 4x4, V6.
I have removed the rear driveshaft from the rear axle. I cannot get the u-joint off the rear. I removed the 4 retaining clips around the outside. The book mentions maybe there are c-clips, but none present. Are the bearings just stuck? Should I get a bigger hammer?
I have liquid wrench on them now and will try again the next day.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Replacing U-Joints is on my TO DO List.

Subscribing for updates.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Some can get pretty stubborn to remove. Best way is with a U-joint press. Otherwise, it's big hammer and a bench vice, or take the shaft to a machine shop or driveshaft shop and pay them to replace the joint.


----------

